# Android Bee Hive Tracker



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

Very nice. thank you. I just downloaded it to try this.


----------



## BeeTech (Mar 19, 2012)

do you have a page to show its intended uses? I.E. explanations of what each field is for, how best to use, listing of all the features including ones we might not notice right away.


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you , I tried to write hints in help sections of app but it's a good idea to have all in a web page as you say; I will do it soon.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Does the QR code just pull up the app? or is there a different code that gets applied to each
hive so when you scan it with your phone it pulls up the app. and that particular hives info?
Also how do you generate the code patch?? I like the idea I'm just not sure how to apply it...
When i googled QR code-- it is used to track packages ect,,,,I wondered if it would
keep track of what yard I was in????

==McBee7==


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

McBee7 said:


> Does the QR code just pull up the app? or is there a different code that gets applied to each
> hive so when you scan it with your phone it pulls up the app. and that particular hives info?...
> ...
> ==McBee7==


"
When you push scan button (image of objective)
Bee app calls QR app , 
you scan Qr code or barcode of the hive,
Bee app gets the number from QR app, 
search it in "NO" of hive's records, 
and if founded it brings the record of that hive.


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

I added a web page for Bee Hive Tracker app:


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

I have down loaded the app to my android phone as well as a qr app...
I think I have this thing figured out.....I'll just generate a qr code that gives my apairy name 
and the hive #......And any info on that hive is recorded on my phone app....The spefic info is not
in the bar code but in the info that is brought up on my phone....correct me if im wrong...

==McBee7==


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

How does one make the bar codes?


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm thinking I can use a similar app on my desktop and put in the general info..

1) My apiary name.
2)hive #

and have the printer spit out the QR code patch, which I can cut to size and encapsulate in
plastic and apply to the hive....If you have 50 hives in that location you would have 50
different patches.....all the info changes or additions would be on your phone,,not on the
patch on the hive...

If any one scans my hive they will get those 2 items of info, but the spefics will be in
on my phone, where i entered the particular info...Just thinkin...

There is also a plug in app that would give the lat and longitude or some kind of identifier for
that hive location.
If you have multipul yards......
I'm not sure if the Bee app is robust enough for all of that...

==McBee7==


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

Except lat and longitude part, Bee app does all the rest.
Records are on your phone and you can export and import them to your home computer with CSV files. 
To make Qrcode or barcode you can find online QR code generator easily.
For multiple yards you can add 1 or 2 digit before the number of the hive. For example if you give 3 digits number to your hives as 101, 102, 103 this will change to 1101, 1102 for the first yard and 2101, 2102 for the second yard hives.
Please see also :http://www.baglarbal.com/app/?cat=3


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry; this was replied, but i's deleted by moderators I think.Anyway 
All your records are on your phone. You can find them by searching the number of your hives, by selecting from list or by sliding with slider or by scanning code on your hive. For more details see the developer's page please.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Had problems trying to get a qr code generator on my desktop.....I got one that would give me
16 free trials then I had to pay plus it was laden with adds.....It's on my desktop but I decided
not to use it......went back to the qr code app on my phone and generated a simple code of 
my apiary and a hive # and e-mailed the code patch to myself,,,then I printed off the code from
my email on my desktop printer;;;

Then I scanned the printed patch (4 inches square) with my phone and********It worked
My apiary and hive # came up on my bee app as though i was in the field scanning one of my
hives....very good.....I have some numerical issues,,,,,It's not the app. I think its my data entry
---hive #1 or hive # 1001---
Thank you bbal for this app...I'll try to impliment it this summer...I know the usefulness is only
as good as the person entering the data but I'll try to give it a wirl....

==McBee7==


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice to hear good news from you ...
Bee Hive Tracker is updated to v1.1.2, a usefull facility is added as saving a code number that wasn't found when scanned.
Waiting for your stars


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

A new update of Bee Hive Tracker v1.1.3 is available. Notes are added to list view.






Details are on app page


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

With version 1.2.1 of Bee Hive Tracker *video recording* for each hive is possible now. I don't give any link otherwise moderators deletes my post, you will find by yourself..


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

With Bee Hive Tracker 1.5.1 you can see history of the hive, you can schedule a control day and check the list of today's controls.


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

Please update your Bee Hive Tracker to v1.5.3
Free app for beekeepers
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=appinventor.ai_aesrabingol.bee

PERSONALIZED LISTS
Status and +text lists can be personalized easily. Write your list separating by comma to the text.txt for the +text list and to the status.txt for the status list at sdcard/bee/ folder.


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

Went to download this today but I noticed that prior to installation it informs you that the app has to be given permission to access your contacts, call log, GPS location etc.... why is all of this required as part of the app?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Ambassador said:


> Went to download this today but I noticed that prior to installation it informs you that the app has to be given permission to access your contacts, call log, GPS location etc.... why is all of this required as part of the app?


Most Android Google apps have these abusive permissions now. The new Google maps app would not work for me until I accepted them. The best one: "you give us permission to use your camera and video at any time without your approval". 
Next they will want your complete financial information, if they don't have it already, your wife's measurements, videos and detailed schedule of your sexual activities. Welcome to 1984.


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Most Android Google apps have these abusive permissions now. The new Google maps app would not work for me until I accepted them. The best one: "you give us permission to use your camera and video at any time without your approval".
> Next they will want your complete financial information, if they don't have it already, your wife's measurements, videos and detailed schedule of your sexual activities. Welcome to 1984.


Agreed and it's a rare opportunity to have such direct access to the app developer. Maybe he will modify it for us =)?


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi, I developped this app with MIT app inventor tool. When you create just a blanck screen doing nothing app wants at least 2-3 permissions about phone, I don't remember now what they were. But you can check it yourself at ai2.appinventor.mit.edu. So 1984 is far far behind us they try to know what you think now. :scratch:
Just relax and enjoy! or sale all your digital equipment. Maybe this is the best way...


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

Glad to hear your position on it. Even if it is unavoidable on your end, I personally have an issue with free apps that allow that sort of data to be transmitted. I'll be skipping it myself but thanks anyways.


----------



## tibadoe (May 18, 2013)

I like it. Good job!


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

Please update your Bee Hive Tracker (v2.0.0)
Free app for beekeepers at 10 different languages (de,en,es,fr,hu,it,pt,ru,tr,uk)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=appinventor.ai_aesrabingol.bee


----------



## bbal (Jan 21, 2014)

Please update your Bee Hive Tracker (v2.0.1)
Free app for beekeepers at 13 different languages (az,bg,de,en,es,fr,hu,it,pt,ru,tr,uk,中文)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=appinventor.ai_aesrabingol.bee


----------

